#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Flaresim V2.0

## kp2008

Flaresim Software 
Flaresim is our highly developed and sophisticated flare simulation/design application. Designed by professional engineers, for professional engineers, it models thermal radiation and noise footprints generated by flare systems for offshore platforms, gas plants, refineries and chemical plants, and predicts the temperature of exposed surfaces within range. 

The application can analyse installations of any complexity, with unlimited multiple flare tips on multiple vertical, horizontal or inclined flare stacks. Users can model pipe flares, sonic flares and liquid burners using a range of algorithms. They can also enter and report data in units of their choice, and can convert data to other units at any time. 


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 



This link is content license file already, so if anyone who success to install it pls tell me for step by step. 



Thank and regards 

KP2008See More: Flaresim V2.0

----------


## bajwa75

Thank You

----------


## kpartheeban

Thank You

----------


## dresden

thanks kp2008,

but I cant install this software

----------


## javan

Can anyone upload in another site ?

----------


## dariush

thank you

----------


## javan

can anyone install it?

----------


## john zink

that need key number

----------


## mesirmas

Assalamu'alaikum
Any body has API Standard 537 ? Please upload. Thank you
Wassalamu'alaikum

----------


## harry_alfiyan

Could you give me the ***** ?
The license can not work..

Thanks a lot

----------


## Andi

Thank You , and Thank to Allah Subhanallohu Wa ta'ala, La ilaha Illalah

----------


## Pedro Romero

Thank you

----------


## gpcshf

Please unloading the flaresim V2.0 install program. 


ThanksSee More: Flaresim V2.0

----------


## henidegushi

Attention: the calculation results from c*r*a*c*k ver2.0  is very different with the results from the fully version 3.0 (used by USB key).

----------


## ootdayo

pls who can help share flaresim 2.0 setup

thanks

----------


## parv0612

gracias

----------


## pattoi

check in the ::free for al forum::, is present the flaresim v3 with a full license.....
good luck

----------


## Yengineer

can you provide the link to this forum pattoi?

----------


## khalid655

Where is link free for all. thanks

----------


## illuminer

Hi everyone, I'm looking for the download link but I cannot find it. Anyone help me out ?

----------

